#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  PDS Software and online PDS Training

## raaz

PDS Software and online PDS Training  only at Rs.16000



Modules Covered for Piping  Students
Course Duration: 30Hrs
Extra hours is not payable
Email At: raazspare at gmail.com
Mob No: Seven Three Eight Five Seven Two Eight Four Two Four

Equipment Modeling

All the equipments used in Oil and gas and Petrochemical Industry like Vessels, Pumps, Columns, Exchangers etc with Equipment Drawings(Provided In Training Matl)

Piping Designer

Routing of lines using Place and sketch Pallets. Tips and tricks used during works..
Routing of sloped lines. Insulating lines, Routing Jacketed Piping.  

Drawing Manager

Creating 2D orthographic Drawings from PDS (GAD, Nozzle Orientation etc)

Isometric Drawing Manager

Creating Isometric Drawings from 3d Model.


Modules Covered for Civil  Students

Frameworks Environment

3d Modeling of Structures, Ladders, Platforms etc

Drawing Manager

Creating 2D orthographic Drawings from PDS (Structural Drawings, Nozzle Orientation etc)

Isometric Drawing Manager

Creating Isometric Drawings from 3d Model.See More: PDS Software and online PDS Training

----------


## gsaralji

> PDS Software and online PDS Training  only at Rs.16000
> 
> Modules Covered for Piping  Students
> Course Duration: 30Hrs
> Extra hours is not payable
> Email At: raazspare at gmail.com
> Mob No: Seven Three Eight Five Seven Two Eight Four Two Four
> 
> Equipment Modeling
> ...



Hi
This is online training, do you have any sample project send me brief deatil for my mail:gsaralji@gmail.com

----------


## raaz

> Hi
> This is online training, do you have any sample project send me brief deatil for my mail:gsaralji@gmail.com




I wll provide you all course mat'ls and software..

----------


## orbawy

Please send me too. 
My email: orbawy10@gmail.com
Thanks in advance.

----------


## gsaralji

> Please send me too. 
> My email: orbawy10@gmail.com
> Thanks in advance.



hi do you got any from this forum first guy

----------


## danidarwis

Hi my friend Raaz,

I am interested with PDS Software and PDS Training materials, please send them to daniyd63@yahoo.com

Thanks and regards
Dani

----------


## newmanhyde

hi

Pls send the course details to me , i am interested.

altw3r4z@gmail.com
Thanks you

----------


## bzbipin

Hi,

Please send me software and course material.

email:bzbipin@gmail.com

Regards
Bipin

----------


## ryan7encomienda

hi..

can you please send me a link on how can i download this software...please...thnx

----------


## raaz

Send me reply to raazspare@gmail.com

----------


## Han_BFY

I am interested too...
please send to : kapok_code@yahoo.com

Thanks in advance

----------


## Shane_C

Please send to shaneconnor11@gmail.com

----------


## Handsome740510

Pls send the course details to me , i am interested.



anmtzgua@hotmail.comSee More: PDS Software and online PDS Training

----------


## happy

Hi Do you have PDS adminstration online training?

Thanks

----------


## happy

plus PDS customization.

----------


## Rajindia

> plus PDS customization.



Hi friend
Where you from?

----------


## toufik86

I am interested with PDS Software and PDS Training materials, please send me the software and training material to : b.toufik86@yahoo.com

----------


## doneatlast1000

please send to doneatlast1000@yahoo.com

----------


## jignesh.gajjar

hello,

i want Learn SP3D 

are you tech me online?

jignesh






> PDS Software and online PDS Training  only at Rs.16000
> 
> Modules Covered for Piping  Students
> Course Duration: 30Hrs
> Extra hours is not payable
> Email At: raazspare at gmail.com
> Mob No: Seven Three Eight Five Seven Two Eight Four Two Four
> 
> Equipment Modeling
> ...

----------


## saddy

Please Share It.. satheeshchn@gmail.com

----------


## wchu7

I am interested. Please send course outline and info to kin_hung@hotmail.com. Thanks!

----------


## zanlog

pls shear hear
it's better for you and all of friends

----------


## zanlog

pls shear hear
it's better for you and all of friends

----------


## chrisjavs@gmail.com

Can you share this to my email add: chrisjavs@aol.com

----------


## antariksa

> Hi Do you have PDS adminstration online training?
> 
> Thanks



Hi happy,
I can provide PDS administration online training



antariksa2000@gmail.comSee More: PDS Software and online PDS Training

----------


## sokmani

Hi ,

sokmani@hotmail.fr

----------


## sokmani

Hi ,
i need pds install +........... and toutrial video

sokmani@hotmail.fr

----------


## kostalym

I am interested. Please send course outline and info to kostalym@gmail.com . Thanks!

----------


## Alex_Filatov

Hello gents,

Could you send it too on afilatov@hotmail.co.uk

Many thanks 
Alex

----------


## parto

Hi,
I am interested. Please send course outline and info to neutrinuos@gmail.com . Thanks!

----------


## parto

Hi,
I am interested. Please send course outline and info to neutrinuos@gmail.com . Thanks!

----------


## john zink

Please send me too, : John_zink2008@yahoo.com

----------


## soloweber

Please send me too* : soloweber@yahoo.com

----------


## aadamx

In this link is PDS 2011 in vmware plattform

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Han_BFY

SPLM mismatch.. please help

----------


## Han_BFY

invalid key...

----------


## tmnprabhu

please windows xp password (VMware)

See More: PDS Software and online PDS Training

----------


## aadamx

Try 123456!!

----------

